
How Zilliqa built a billion-dollar blockchain startup in Singapore - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/team-academics-built-billiondollar-blockchain-startup-singapore
======
bbimbop
This is a pump and dump scheme. The article poster is a marketer
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/simyanting/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simyanting/)

~~~
ponyfleisch
Yeah seems to be a paid post, it says "Brought to you by Zilliqa" right there.

------
mihaifm
$1B is way too much for a cryptocurrency that only has a testnet. I'm not
dismissing their tech, they have more information in their technical faq [1],
they're basically promissing a better consensus protocol based on sharding
that it's supposed to solve the scalability issues that currently exist in
ethereum, but whether this is vaporware it remains to be seen. Implementation
is far from complete, they don't seem to even allow people to run public nodes
[2]

[1]
[https://docs.zilliqa.com/techfaq.pdf](https://docs.zilliqa.com/techfaq.pdf)
[2] [https://github.com/Zilliqa/Zilliqa](https://github.com/Zilliqa/Zilliqa)

------
keyle
Why is it all about billions in the crypto currency world.

You'll never see a 5M crypto startup would you, that'd sound pathetic. And the
bigger the lie, the easier it is to sell.

~~~
kami8845
There are many ICOs that raised that much

~~~
anoncoward111
Thats a depressing transfer of wealth from millenial males to a few con
artists

------
throwawayqdhd
> Zilliqa, a public blockchain network, hit its billion-dollar market cap in
> May this year, a little under a year since its founding

This should bother anyone. 0 to $1B in market cap in 12 months is about as
'bubble' as you can get

~~~
bitreality
1 Billion "market cap" and they don't even have a working blockchain (product)
yet!

~~~
ainiriand
2000 all over again.

~~~
jacobush
Way more money thrown around this time though?

------
throwbacktictac
Still have no clue what they do nor how they make money. I guess it's another
coin.

~~~
quattrofan
Basically that is a fairly useless article

~~~
fapjacks
On the contrary. It's very useful for certain people and certain uses.

------
mark_l_watson
Sorry to be a bit off topic here, but: while I agree with the other comments
here about this company being very early stage to have such a large market
value, what I think a lot of people tend to forget that the dollar has lost a
lot of value over the last 5, 10, 20 yers. A billion dollars isn’t what it
used to be.

What is not clear is if this company has strong patent protection for their
innovation of sharing blockchain. I would guess that this might be why they
have a high paper value.

~~~
bbimbop
A billion dollars is still an extremely large amount of money. The market cap
is the "market price" of the coin times the number of coins. That's why they
all appear so large. The price is inflated because a very small group of
people owns a majority. You're only seeing a very small part of it floating.
In reality, there's almost no real money at all. As you put your money in
their's will come out. Good luck!

------
saalweachter
What are, "lies and hype", Alex?

------
sireat
You meant 520M (oops now 475M ) market cap as of June 26th.

They raised about 22M in their ICO in January, 2018.

It seems to be just another (sh)coin with 'sharding' which seems to mean
dividing network in smaller chunks/shards in order to speed up processing.

Remember professors are humans too and the allure of easy money is too much to
pass up.

